
What is the difference between a public and private instagram profile? - hairo03
I want to know if they have some rule for protect private profile
======
latexr
Instagram has multiple pages to answer your question:

[https://help.instagram.com/448523408565555](https://help.instagram.com/448523408565555)

[https://help.instagram.com/196883487377501](https://help.instagram.com/196883487377501)

[https://help.instagram.com/116024195217477](https://help.instagram.com/116024195217477)

But this isn’t the kind of question Hacker News is geared for. It would make
more sense in (for example)
[https://webapps.stackexchange.com/](https://webapps.stackexchange.com/)

